# Using Rose Wax ?



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys had any ideas for using bulgarian rose wax. Apparently it's the solids from the oil processing and it smells FANTASTIC - just like the oil. I'm terrible at buying things on impulse to "play" with... but I just can't think of a good use for this.

I would hate to put in soap or something, but was thinking about using the Shea body butter recipe and adding it in? 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

How about lotion ?


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh thats true... didn't even think. I tried some solid perfume stuff but ehm... didn't turn out that great. Will have to try some out tomorrow maybe. My lotions tend to go haywire so it will be fun. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

